# A Quick Guide To A Valet



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Just to help a little for the new members.:wave:

The rule normally is: Do all the very dirty bits first.

This guide is based on what most call a Gold Valet, i.e a top level valet.

BEFORE YOU START - INSPECT WHOLE EXTERIOR AND INTERIOR AND REPORT DAMAGE TO YOUR CUSTOMER BEFORE YOU TOUCH ANYTHING. Best to get your client to inspect it with you. Get them to sign a body damage diagram.

*1st Step*
PUT ON A PAIR OF DISPOSABLE GLOVES. IDEALLY WEAR ANTI STAB/SLASH GLOVES - LEVEL 4 PROTECTION IS THE BEST AND WILL PROTECT YOU AGINST NEEDLES,especially important if you`ve got a Police contract.Remove all rubbish/empty / wash ashtrays and remove all personal items, 2 bags, one for each, be careful with personal items.Not sure if its rubbish? Put it in the personal items bag - better to be safe. Remove spare wheel and empty boot. Empty glovebox and any stowage areas.

*Wet Work incudes* 
WEAR GLOVES AND PROTECTIVE EYE WEAR
WHEELS & TYRES wet down first if hot/warm- (Extra care is needed in this area as some acidic cleaners are higly toxic and corrosive also the brushes used here can flick the product into the face and eyes), all shuts inc boot if very dirty,engine bay, under doors, arches etc etc. Dress door shuts with a water based cleaner/dresser. De-grease / rinse(with pump spray) then dress engine bay with water based dresser and leave it to dry(there is no reason to high pressure wash an engine bay if your using a good degreaser as it will do most of the work on its own). Spray bodywork and sills with TFR - follow dilution ratios as too strong will tarnish aluminium and chrome trim and edgings(ensure car has not had a paint protection applied before you use TFR or Tar remover as this will also remove the protective coating - invalidating its warrenty)

*A NOTE ON ACIDIC WHEEL CLEANER PERSONAL SAFETY*. One product to note which is especailly dangerous is Autosmart Ali. If you use this *YOU MUST WEAR PROTECTIVE GEAR*. Extended contact even with skin can be fatal. You must carry the Autosmart Ali Antidote cream with you at all times whilst you`re using this product. Personally i always use a non acidic cleaner such as Autosmart Smartwheels or a similar product.

*Wet Work Next Step*. 
Rinse, wash with shampoo then Rinse. Use a water chaser if required.(use neutral shampoo if the car is paint protected), dry. inc Under petrol cap

*Interior*: 
WEAR PROTECTIVE GLOVES, EYEWEAR AND A MASK
remove mats. Brush all fabric starting from the back forward, top to bottom Brush debris on to the floor and brush into small piles, hoover the piles of dirt. Micro fibre all dash and plastics. Dust out vents USE A long bristle detailing brush or a paint brush is fine - just remember to cover up the metal part of the brush with electrical tape to prevent scratching. *TIP: Open vents a turn blower to full - clears out the heater pipes and stops your **client getting a face full of bits and messing up your clean interior*. Dress plastics and dash etc.Clean headlining and behind sunvisors inc mirrors. Wet vac boot area / seats if needed then carpets. Dress boot area / seat plastics then clean / polish windows. Dont forget tops and sunroof! Clean pedals with a NON SLIP NON SILICONE cleaner - DO NOT USE DRESSING CHEMICALS - they`re very slippery. Autosmart G101 is ideal for this job, diluted about 8-1 but there are others around.

Brush, hoover mats, wet vac if needed.

Re-set all pile on carpet and upholstry. Re-set pile on mats and fit back into car.

Dress Spare tyre( NOTE: it isnt wise to dress a space saver tyre as these flex more when in use and a dressing may reduce friction on the road surface) and re fit. Rebuild boot if you`ve removed anything.

Fix an air freshener/granules if you want. Fit plastic seat covers & paper mats.

*Polish*
Most polishes are safe and do not require you to wear gloves. Bear in mind though that the polishing plates in some compounding polishes are quite abrasive and can irritate the skin.
Cut back if needed by hand or machine(mask rubbers/plastics if using machine)Buff using micro fibre cloth or similar then apply polish / Glaze allow time to bond then buff with microfibre cloth or similar.
Window rubbers/ exterior plastics etc can be dressed before or after a polish. Depends if you use a non stainging polish and how careful you are.
Chrome polish or wet ultra fine grade sand paper(edges only) on exhaust trims if needed.

Finally go over the whole car with a micro fibre cloth.

There are many 1 step mild cut/polish products out there which give fantastic results quickly.

Move car into full daylight and check your work. Especially on windows, its first place customers notice and the easiest place to miss bits on.

Dress tyres - i normally do this on the end of the wet work stage as it allows them time to dry and reduces any chance of fling.

Remember anything you have to open the doors to do is normally classed as the interior.

Hope that helps a little bit to save you time and effort.

I normally use Autosmart products for everything as it`s the best value and normally the quickest products to use for a paid job.

For a friend or show car/special etc i`d be tempted to use most of the same again but maybe a Acylic Glaze, Carnuba Wax and top polish from some of the brands found here on the forum.

There are many ways and methods to valet a car but this is the most widely used and recognised as the easiest/fastest method. ABOVE ALL BE METHODICAL IN YOUR WORK.

Hope it helps you out.

Daz:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice little guide there!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Top guide :thumb:

Is that from the training course mate? Not sure about wetting hot wheels to cool as this could crack brake discs


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good guide there, very helpful especially for newbies on the site! :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Top guide :thumb:
> 
> Is that from the training course mate? Not sure about wetting hot wheels to cool as this could crack brake discs


Hiya matey

Some of this is from the course with a few bits added that i`ve just gathered with experience and old age (all of my 34yrs)- still need to write up the report on it, bugger!! - the course not my age!

Blimey how fast do you drive to have your brake discs THAT hot??:doublesho  :thumb:

Maybe should of re-phrased it warm to touch wheels 

Daz

ps got to say i`ve been using some of the Autosmart as its intended and did the headlining of one of the works vans today. Only took about 10 mins and looks like brand new. Was covered in rubber marks and general dirt.


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Top guide mate  

Brake Discs would have to be bloody hot to crack but they can warp from rapid cooling


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry thats what I meant warp !!!

I just know you should leave them to cool naturally!


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Sorry thats what I meant warp !!!
> 
> I just know you should leave them to cool naturally!


You can cool them gradually with water - i.e misting them with water from a pressure washer from a decent distance every few seconds. Takes a bit of time but does save the discs!

Ben


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Won't just warp, really hot discs will explode if you aim cold water at them...

Open-ended hose at the top of the tyre will cool the whole assembly down a bit, you can do the wheel aswell just try not to get the pads wet if you can, the material can and will crumble and fall off the backing plate

Good guide there though


----------



## tomvik (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks always nice to see guides and get a refresher on the basics.


----------

